# 

## marakuja

Myślę o tym w kontekście oranżerii. Czy istnieje technologia a'la fotochromowa, w której szyby będą się przyciemniać w zależności od naszych preferencji? Na przykład w zimie przepuszczamy całe słoneczko, a w lecie przyciemniamy (względnie - technologia sprzężona z klimą - takie manipulowanie przepuszczalnością szyb by osiągać wyznaczoną temperaturę?)

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem i ktoś coś pisał o szybach przyciemnianych na pilota w tematach o ogrodach zimowych ale nie było żadnych nazw technologii ani niczego o co można by się zahaczyć żeby poszukać w google na ten temat.

Ktoś coś wie?  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

A o jaką kwotę zamierzasz na ten bajer przeznaczyć?

Istniej taka technologia




http://www.sage-ec.com/pages/projgallery_comm.html

----------


## marakuja

Na razie pytam w teorii więc nie ogranicza mnie kasa, proszę napisz więcej  :smile: 

Edit: O, nie widziałam wcześniej wklejonego video, dzieki!

----------


## Zbigniew100

Tu coś jest
http://www.swiat-szkla.pl/content/view/503/lang,pl/

----------


## Zbigniew100

http://www.swiat-szkla.pl/content/view/1013/lang,pl/

http://www.swiat-szkla.pl/content/view/547/lang,pl/

http://www.swiat-szkla.pl/index2.php...o_pdf=1&id=465

http://www.swiat-szkla.pl/content/view/3566/lang,pl/

----------


## marakuja

Chyba znalazłam technologię. Nie piszą tam cen, więc pewnie jest kosmos, a większość realizacji jest najwcześniej z 2008 roku, więc pewnie to świeża sprawa. Ale możliwości ogromne! Lustra łazienkowe z ekranem dotykowym (system audio, wyświetlanie wagi - w podłodze wmontowana waga), dachy szklane z systemem topienia śniegu, dostosowywania przepuszczalności światła do potrzeb użytkownika, podgrzewane szyby, podświetlane etc.  :smile: 

Tu więcej: http://www.quantumglass.com/projects.php

O, tu po polsku (to chyba nasz rodzimy dystrybutor)

http://www.glaspol.sggs.com/glaspol/...PRIVA-LITE.asp

----------


## dendrytus

DIVUSMIRROR

----------


## homiq

Firma Saint Gobain produkuje takie szkło - priva lite. Nie robi się ciemne lecz mleczne.
Chciałem 3 lata temu oszklić w ten sposób trójkąt o podstawie 4m i wysokości 3m. 
Samo szkło bez gwarancji miało kosztować ok. 100tys. netto .  Cena moim zdaniem kosmiczna. 

Jakiś czas temu słyszałem, że podobno w stanach jest jakiś producent, który na tej zasadzie sprzedaje folię do oklejenia.
Cena tego rozwiązania była znacznie korzystniejsza. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## marakuja

To faktycznie niezłe stawki. Ale pomyślmy, ze 5 lat temu komórka z ekranem dotykowym była science fiction, technologie tanieją z dnia na dzień  :smile:

----------

